# Fyi --- The Bike Hut on Tunitas Creek Road



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

_(I'm forwarding this message, which might be of interest to those riding Tunitas. I have not personally visited the hut.)_

Dear All,

I wanted to let you all know of The Bike Hut which will be of value to
Bay Area cyclists. My wife, Christine, and I recently bought a farm on
Tunitas Creek Road in Half Moon Bay - http://potreronuevofarm.org/ -
which we're transforming into a non-profit dedicated to the food
justice movement. We'll grow organic vegetables and offer nutrition
and cooking classes for local low-income families, provide
environmental education programs for all ages and more.

But we also have a one-car-garage-sized building right on Tunitas
Creek Road which is now named The Bike Hut. Since this road is so
popular for bicyclists, we wanted to provide you a rest stop and
homemade energy snacks and drinks. At the moment, there's just a small
picnic area for your use and we'll always have free water there for
you. It will probably take us a few months, but we're working on
recipes for organic/vegan energy snacks and drinks which we'll sell.
For now, feel free to stop, picnic, get some water, etc, and keep an
eye out for more developments.

We're one mile inland from Hwy 1. You can't miss The Bike Hut - it's
bright red - and a great place to take a pause before starting the
ascent up Tunitas Creek Road to Skyline Blvd.

We'd appreciate your passing the word to others in the bicycle
community. If you have any ideas on how we can get the word out,
please let us know. Also, if any of you are planning any rides or
events where we could be a pit stop, please contact us.

Thanks,
Bill and Christine

_______________________________________________________

Potrero Nuevo Farm, 1045 Tunitas Creek Road, Half Moon Bay, 94019
650-726-5700 (voice) 650-726-5701 (fax) www.potreronuevofarm.org
_______________________________________________


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for passing along that info. I'll be heading by there tomorrow.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## speedworkaddict (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for your efforts!! Count me in!!


----------



## jack650 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm actually riding out there tomorrow morning via OLH (returning via Tunitas Creek/Kings)! It'd be interesting to check it out. Good excuse to ride to the Coast!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I went by it today, but didn't stop. As the description says, it's about 1 mile from Hwy 1, on left, and bright red. Really easy to spot. I saw a big water container and some other stuff as I went flying by.

I would have stopped at the Bike Hut but had spent more time than I would have liked to at the San Gregorio store. I've never really liked that place. Really all I typically want at that point in my rides is water, so the Bike Hut will definitely do. Now seeing the way it's set up, I can skip the San Gregorio store and just water up at the Bike Hut. Perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## wmlaven (Oct 26, 2008)

Bill and Christine here from The Bike Hut inviting people to send questions and comments to [email protected] We're interested in hearing what people would like to see at The Bike Hut: what kinds of foods, drinks, supplies?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

wmlaven said:


> Bill and Christine here from The Bike Hut inviting people to send questions and comments to [email protected] We're interested in hearing what people would like to see at The Bike Hut: what kinds of foods, drinks, supplies?


A floor pump would be nice.


----------



## wmlaven (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, we're hatching plans now for an electric air pump to be attached to The Bike Hut. Keep an eye out for it, but it might take a few weeks to get to it since we've lots on our plate rightnow.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

The most important need, after water, is a toilet.

(Our group stopped by on Saturday. Got some water and talked to Bill and Christine for a few minutes. Nice folks. And the appearance of their farm made me want to tour it. I'm not sure how they're going to fund the whole enterprise, but I hope they succeed. As far as the Bike Hut goes, I would be happy to leave a buck every time I stopped there.)


----------



## ssulljm (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll be by there in the next few weeks, will d/o some new inner tubes(700c, long valve presta,26x1+ presta+schrader) to begin the stocking of this fantastic Oasis.
Also, have some used but fully functional tyres of the same sizes to donate.
Thanx Bill+Christine for this thoughtful gesture on your part,
Jim from Pacifica


----------



## wmlaven (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, Jim. The picnic area and free water are available now, but the store won't open for a few months, but at that time we'll stock inner tubes and patch kits, etc. Bill


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Toilets and picnic tables would be really great.

An electric pump is too fancy. A full-sized hand pump is more than enough.


----------

